# Forza - Extra Logos



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Just been looking through the Forza 3 Car Thread and noticed some have got the AMD, DW and Swissvax logos (still flicking through the thread)

Where or how did you get these? Is there way of uploading designs, or has someone taken time making them (great skills if they have)


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

all made using the editor. i made the swissvax one. didnt take too long but then its simple compared to some of lloyds designs.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

right.... I've spent ages in editor before. Things like the DW logo look awesome. Never tried doing something like that....

Didn't know if it was possible to upload a file (say .png or similar) and then download it to your xbox....

Remember playing Forza (the original, the first) at my mates, and saying "wouldn't it be good if you could upload a pic of your daughter and have her on your car"....


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

All of them are made on the editor, if you apply my DW logo to a black car you can see the white shapes I've used to blank out areas of it. The AmD logo doesn't have those, as it was made to be completely smooth.

I was going to make a Dodo Juice logo amongst others, but it would take forever to make their logo!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah, i just downloaded Dodo Juice logo and a few others, to try and replicate them


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

still seeing more detailed designs.... Just seen someone who has a woman on the back of their focus/fiesta IIRC


----------

